# الإطارات.. (تفخيخ) للسيارات وقنابل موقوتة



## أنين الروح (6 يوليو 2010)

*الإهمال وعدم المعرفة بنوعية الإطار*

*الإطارات.. (تفخيخ) للسيارات وقنابل موقوتة*








تقرير- علي القحيص

مع حلول أشهر الصيف وانقضاء فترة الامتحانات، ووصول درجات الحرارة هذا العام حدودها القصوى، يستعد الكثير منا للسفر في إجازتهم الصيفية داخل أو خارج المملكة للاستجمام والراحة والابتعاد المؤقت عن أجواء العمل أو الدراسة وما يرافقها من ضغط نفسي، لتأتي حرارة الصيف وتزيد من الإرهاق والتعب الناجم عن العمل، ومع استعداداتنا لرحلة الفرار من قيظ الصيف في مركباتنا عبر الطرقات الطويلة، قد نسنى أو نتناسى صيانة إطارات سياراتنا أو على الأقل تفقّدها قبل ان ننطلق بها على الطرقات. وقد يظن بعضنا أن مجرد تبديل إطارات السيارة القديمة بأخرى جديدة أو تفحصها للتأكد من خلوها من العيوب والمشاكل لهو كفيل بأن يجعل رحلة السفر آمنة خالية من المخاطر، دون أن يدرك الخطر المحدق به وعائلته في حال كون الاطارات الجديدة أو تلك الخالية من العيوب رديئة النوعية أو منخفضة الجودة أو أن مواصفاتها لا تتطابق وطبيعة مناخ وطرقات المملكة والدول الخليجية لا سيما خلال فصل الصيف الحار عبر الطرق غير السليمة. إن أحد أكثر الأخطاء الفادحة التي نرتكبها هي عدم اختيار الإطار المناسب لسياراتنا مما قد ينجم عنه مخاطر جمة وحوادث كارثية -لا سمح الله-، ولعل معظمنا يعلم أن انفجار الإطارات في فصل الصيف يعتبر أهم أسباب انقلاب السيارات لا سيما على الطرق السريعة. 





​ 
ولهذه الأسباب لا بد لنا من اكتساب ثقافة قراءة رموز وإشارات إطارات السيارات وفك طلاسمها ليسهل علينا فيما بعد احسان اختيار الإطار المناسب الذي يتوافق مع سياراتنا وطرقاتنا ومناخ بلادنا، ونتجنب شراء الإطارات التي قد تتلف بسرعة وتعرض ركاب السيارة للخطر في وسط الغش التجاري والإهمال وعدم المراقبة. 
جميعنا –ممن يقودون السيارات- خاضوا تجربة تبديل الإطارات، ولعل أهم ما يبحث عنه معظمنا في الإطار الجديد، أن يكون من صنع شركة كبيرة لها صيتها الذائع وتنتمي إلى بلد له باع طويل في صناعة الإطارات كأمريكا أو اليابان أو ألمانيا، وقد يكتفي أحدنا بأن يشتري إطارات (بريدجستون) أو (ميشيلان) أو (يوكوهاما) أو (بيريلي)، ليعتقد أنه قد أحاط نفسه ومركبته بأسباب السلامة ويظل غائباً عن ذهنه أن ليس كل ما يخرج من مصانع تلك الشركات يصلح أن يكون مناسباً لمركبته، فكما تختلف السيارات في أنواعها وأحجامها وأوزان حمولتها وسرعاتها، تختلف أيضاً تبعاً لذلك الإطارات التي ينبغي تركيبها لتناسب كل سيارة حسب مواصفاتها وخصائصها. 
ولمعرفة نوع الإطار المناسب لسيارتك، هناك خطوات بسيطة إذا ما اتبعناها نجحنا بسهولة في تحديد الإطار الأنسب، وهذه الخطوات تبدأ من معرفتك بمركبتك وقراءتك دليل المستخدم الذي يحتوي على كافة المعلومات المتعلقة بها وأيضاً الإرشادات المكتوبة على لصاقات صغيرة قرب باب السائق، وما إن تطلع على تلك المعلومات حتى تصبح قادراً على تحديد الإطار المناسب بنفسك حتى معرفة سعة الهواء في الإطار في فصل الصيف أو الشتاء. الخطوة التالية هي قراءة المعلومات المكتوبة على إطار السيارة نفسه لمعرفة مواصفاته، وفك الرموز المكتوبة عليه وهو أمر في غاية البساطة، إذ تنقش على الإطارات بعض الرموز المتفق عليها دولياً بنظام موحد تفصح عن جميع مواصفات الإطار عند شرائه، فبالإضافة إلى اسم الشركة المصنعة، واسم الإطارة (الموديل) ستجد العديد من المؤشرات الأخرى: 
قد تجد رمزاً شبيها بهذا (P 205/55 R 16) وهو يعبر عن أبعاد ومقاسات وبنية الإطار وفي هذه الحالة يكون الإطار مناسباً لسيارة للمسافرين (P) وقد تستبدل ب (LT) للشاحنات الخفيفة و(C) للشاحنات الثقيلة إلا أنه في هذا المثال فإن هذا الإطار مخصص لسيارات الركاب ولذلك كتب عليه الرمز (P) ، أما الرمز 205/55 فيدل على عرض الإطار ونسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض، أي ان عرض هذا الإطار هو 205 ميليمتر ونسبة الارتفاع إلى العرض 55، وأما الرمز R فيدل على بنية الإطار وطريقة تصنيعه حيث يدل الرمز R على أن الإطار يحتوي على طبقات من الأحزمة الفولاذية ، فيما قد تجد بدلاً عنه رمزاً آخر وهو B الذي يدل على إطار مصنوع بطبقات أحزمة نسيجية، وعلى كل حال فإن أغلب الإطارات المستخدمة هي من النوع الأول R. 





​ 
الرقم الأخير 16 يعبر عن مقاس العجلة الحديدية أو ما يدعى (الجنط) ويقاس بالبوصة وفي هذه الحالة قياس (الجنط) 16 بوصة وهناك رمز آخر في غاية الأهمية موجود على الإطار وهو يحدد الحد الأقصى لحمولة الوزن للإطار كما يحدد السرعة القصوى التي يتحملها هذا الإطار فإذا وجدت مثلاً الرمز (91V) فيمكنك من مؤشر الحمولة 91 تحديد الوزن الأقصى الذي يقابله وهو 615 كغ ويمكنك معرفة الوزن الذي يقابل مؤشر حمولة معين من كتيبات الإطارات، أما الرمز V فهو يدل على السرعة التي يتحملها الإطار وهي في هذه الحالة 149.1 ميل في الساعة أو ما يقابله 240 كم في الساعة. 
رمز ضغط الهواء الأقصى الذي يتحمله الإطار ويعبر عنه برقمين وإلى جانبهما الرمز Psi وهي وحدة القياس (رطل بالبوصة) فإذا وجدت إطاراً كتب عليه 44 psi فهو يتحمل ضغط هواء 44 رطل بالبوصة كحد اعلى، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن ضغط الهواء المناسب للسيارة يختلف من سيارة إلى أخرى ويمكنك معرفته من دليل السائق المرافق للمركبة. ومن أهم ما يحدد جودة الإطار وملائمته هو عمره أو تاريخ تصنيعه، ويعبر عن ذلك بأربعة أرقام تكتب على الإطار تحدد تاريخ الصنع، مثلا (2410( تعني ان الإطار تم صنعه في الاسبوع 24 من سنة 2010 و (0508) تعني الأسبوع الخامس من عام 2008 وهكذا، ويفضل أن لا يزيد عمر الإطار لدى شرائه عن سنة واحد ، إذ يفقد جودته تدريجياً مع مرور الزمن حتى وإن لم يستعمل حيث ينتهي عمره الإفتراضي. بالإضافة إلى ما سبق قد تجد مؤشرات أخرى عديدة وقد تختلف من شركة مصنعة للإطارات إلى أخرى ، وهي جديرة بالإطلاع عليها وفهمها والتمعن فيها ، لتوخي الدقة والموضوعية لدى اختيارك إطارات جديدة لسيارتك، فالسلامة والأمان يأتيان أولاً على سلم الأولويات، كي لا تتحول الإجازة التي يفترض بها أن تكون رحلة أستجمام وراحة وسعادة إلى كابوس حقيقي وبؤس وحزن .. وفي النهاية ننوه إلى أن هذا التقرير ليس تقريراً تعليمياً بقدر كونه تنويهاً ولفتاً للانتباه إلى أهمية انتقاء الإطار الملائم لاسيما ونحن نحزم حقائبنا لقضاء إجازة الصيف الحار جداً هذا العام.


----------



## ركائز التسويق (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الإطارات.. (تفخيخ) للسيارات وقنابل موقوتة*


تلف الإطارات هو السبب الرئيس لحوادث انقلاب السيارات على الطرق السريعة 
في المملكة العربية السعودية
في عام 1423هـ (2002) تسبب تلف الإطارات في 45% من الإصابات و 40% 
من حالات الوفاة الناتجة عن حوادث انقلاب السيارات.*
:sm11: 
* المصدر: الدكتور علي الغامدي، رئيس اللجنة الوطنية لسلامة المرور في المملكة العربية السعودية " ​


-----------------------------​ 
رمضان كريــم​ 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال​ 


____________________________​


----------

